# DS #1368: Worms: Open Warfare 2 (Europe)



## shaunj66 (Aug 29, 2007)

^^ndsrelease-2049^^


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 29, 2007)

I've been waiting for this one ! Thanks XPA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Worms.

Gonna give this one a go, doubt it will come anywhere near the brilliance of World Party though.


----------



## TLSpartan (Aug 29, 2007)

Yes. This better be good. Not a let down like Settler's


----------



## Deadmon (Aug 29, 2007)

Awesome...been waiting for this!
Hopefully WiFi is good...


----------



## thegame07 (Aug 29, 2007)

Well im going to try it out. If anyone wants a game on wifi let me know, However be warned I suck at worms


----------



## armand66 (Aug 29, 2007)

Should be awesome, looks great, lets hope it plays it and online should be sweet as.


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 29, 2007)

Hmm doesn't work on CycloDS. It thinks it's homebrew and says Autopatch failed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gonna try R4

Edit: Boots but can't create save data on R4... :S

Trying G6 Real.. Works!


----------



## Nomearod (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> Hmm doesn't work on CycloDS. It thinks it's homebrew and says Autopatch failed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Doesn't work with CycloDS or R4?


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 29, 2007)

Woohoo! Nice little early for us.

I must get a dongle for wifi.


----------



## ediblebird (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Nomearod @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Aug 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm doesn't work on CycloDS. It thinks it's homebrew and says Autopatch failed.
> ...




woa crazy.


----------



## TLSpartan (Aug 29, 2007)

I cant find the ROM, so I dont know if it works on a SCDS. I will keep looking


----------



## 4saken (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> Trying G6 Real.. Works!



Woo. This is why I got a G6.. Anybody up for a quick WIFI match?


----------



## retman (Aug 29, 2007)

Worms online will be fantastic....i hope.

I need to find the Rom :/

Damn this is going to take long.



QUOTE(Nomearod @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Aug 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm doesn't work on CycloDS. It thinks it's homebrew and says Autopatch failed.
> ...



Really? shoot. I will try maybe you got a bad copy.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 29, 2007)

Not working on my M3 CF, I get past the the intro video and then it says "Cannot access save file, please turn off and reboot"

Tried all settings and same, apart from when I trim the rom theres no video just goes straight to the can't save bit.

I'm going into a corner to cry like the a little emo.

EDIT: Please don't ask me for the rom.


----------



## djgarf (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(retman @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> Worms online will be fantastic....i hope.
> 
> I need to find the Rom :/
> 
> ...


lol the mods here are not n00bs getting roms from websites


----------



## Retal (Aug 29, 2007)

Worms is like inhaling scat. The games have been neither fun nor successful since roughly around the time of Worms 2, yet Team17 continue making it anyway because it's just so easy to never have to think whilst developing ever again. This is what is known as product led marketing.


----------



## 4ppleseed (Aug 29, 2007)

Soooooo on a scale of 1 to 10, how rubbish is this?


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Retal @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> Worms is like inhaling scat. The games have been neither fun nor successful since roughly around the time of Worms 2, yet Team17 continue making it anyway because it's just so easy to never have to think whilst developing ever again. This is what is known as product led marketing.


I'm sure many agree with you and many don't but the 2D ones have actually sold fairly well. Worms 4 was actually quite good (the only 3D one I liked) but you can't beat the likes of World Party, Armageddon though I do prefer the look of the first and the way the bits fly around.


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 29, 2007)

Done some more testing. 

Doesn't appear to work on:

R4 DS
SuperCard DS ONE
CycloDS

Works on:

G6 DS Real


----------



## TLSpartan (Aug 29, 2007)

It looks like internal memory works and external doesn't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ? If someone has a N-Card can they tell us if it works.


----------



## Retal (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Retal @ Aug 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Worms is like inhaling scat. The games have been neither fun nor successful since roughly around the time of Worms 2, yet Team17 continue making it anyway because it's just so easy to never have to think whilst developing ever again. This is what is known as product led marketing.
> ...


My experience has been solely with the PC versions, yet my comments about Team 17 stand firm. I suppose I should reserve some judgement for the handheld titles. And by some, I mean trace.


----------



## berlinka (Aug 29, 2007)

I don't give a F&^*% if it works or not on my R4. I hated the first one. Stupid of me to even try such a lame game. I really HATE the cartoonish schoolboy-drawing-like style with those disgusting grins on those worms faces! 
I really don't give rats ass about this license. It's crap and it stays crap, a miserable Lemmings clone. Okay let's move on...


----------



## dernettemann1983 (Aug 29, 2007)

damm it doesn't work on Supercard SD


----------



## thegame07 (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> It looks like internal memory works and external doesn't
> 
> 
> 
> ...




it works on the n-card.


----------



## kknn (Aug 29, 2007)

Hmmm, if it only works for internal memory... maybe they do a sort of timing test
to see if its slow media, thus detecting carts like r4 and alike... Maybe someone with a very
fast SD card can test it out?
I hope its just a bug that can be fixed with an update though..


----------



## SkH (Aug 29, 2007)

ONLINE?!! Wow!!!!!!

But gotta wait for the 3rd one... I would love to see the 3rd in 3D (3 - 3D!!)!!

I hope it will be 3D!!


----------



## thegame07 (Aug 29, 2007)

it works on the ez flash 5.


----------



## Taka (Aug 29, 2007)

It doesn't seem to work on DS-X either, it says it can't access the save data. =/


----------



## coollala (Aug 29, 2007)

o well it works with nocashgba


----------



## superrob (Aug 29, 2007)

Hmm seems like Nintendo is going to get revange


----------



## 4saken (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(4ppleseed @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> Soooooo on a scale of 1 to 10, how rubbish is this?



I haven't tested it much, but it seems pretty cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Confirmation that it loads on the G6DS


----------



## awlawl (Aug 29, 2007)

my sc ds1 works.. am i seeing stars?


----------



## TLSpartan (Aug 29, 2007)

What settings did u put it on awlawl? I am yet to find it. I will find it tomorrow after school


----------



## superrob (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> Done some more testing.
> 
> Doesn't appear to work on:
> 
> ...


Bad dump?


----------



## thegame07 (Aug 29, 2007)

no its not a bad dump. it works on ez flash 5, n-card, supercard ds one(according to one person), g6 real .


----------



## awlawl (Aug 29, 2007)

speed 30 
disable patching
thats all


----------



## AndreXL (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(dernettemann1983 @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> damm it doesn't work on Supercard SD


I'm not near my supercard now, but when patching, select load on "supercard" than "SD."
That might fix this...


----------



## superrob (Aug 29, 2007)

Well my R4 loads it but cant read the save.
Maybe its a trick that tricks the R4 to make a wrong save type.
Or maybe its A WHOLE new savetype?


----------



## 4saken (Aug 29, 2007)

Woow this is popular. 84 members. No way near the magnitude of the pokemons though


----------



## thegame07 (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(superrob @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> Well my R4 loads it but cant read the save.
> Maybe its a trick that tricks the R4 to make a wrong save type.
> Or maybe its A WHOLE new savetype?



The save type is epprom 512kbit.


----------



## superrob (Aug 29, 2007)

*EDIT TRIPE POST PLEASE DELETE!*


----------



## sidneyyoung (Aug 29, 2007)

Confirmed.. works on sc-ds1 ..turn off patching


----------



## thegame07 (Aug 29, 2007)

You guys could always try the arm fix.


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 29, 2007)

@Berlinka: You're not a very happy chappy are you? And to say Worms is a Lemmings clone shows everyone you don't know what you're talking about.

So far this game is pretty good. All the issues that plagued the first one are gone. The AI is clever and fast, you can actually see what's going on graphic-wise, gameplay seems solid and the weapons work more like they should.

I wouldn't say it's as good as World Party but it's very good in it's own respect. Will be playing this for a while


----------



## El_Taco (Aug 29, 2007)

iv'e got the same "saving problemes" than with zelda ph and simcity with the m3sd so maybe the mariokart trick will work ^^


----------



## thegame07 (Aug 29, 2007)

Shaun if your up for a game later, send me a pm  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We should get a gbatemp match going. How many players does wifi support


----------



## tjas (Aug 29, 2007)

I have an R4 and supercard cf... both don't work


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> Shaun if your up for a game later, send me a pmÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be up for trying later. I don't have a compatible Wi-Fi point atm...


----------



## El_Taco (Aug 29, 2007)

I tried to put a second game in the higher cartige but it dosn't work ... snif


----------



## thegame07 (Aug 29, 2007)

No problem m8  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just talk to me on irc or send me a pm on here and I will give you a game  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hopefully gbatemp does a tournament with this game


----------



## kknn (Aug 29, 2007)

Yeah a gbatemp match for Worms Open Warfare 2 would rule!!
(too bad most of us will have to wait for an update, but if its really good im gonna buy it)
Worms FTW!


----------



## El_Taco (Aug 29, 2007)

yeah that would be cool, worms world party was the best of the best womrs games and best game evre!!! :-D


----------



## Foxstar (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(El_Taco @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> yeah that would be cool, worms world party was the best of the best womrs games and best game evre!!! :-D



Yep, me and three of my friends gather around my house for hours of fun with world party, awesome game. Nothing like a juicy banana bomb or a holy grenade to spice things up  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## rs4 (Aug 29, 2007)

My eyes lit up and I thought I got it working on G6... 

The the save error popped up. GG!


----------



## Rayder (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm fairly confident that the R4 team will release a fix for this game in due time.


----------



## Icarus (Aug 29, 2007)

So this doesn't work at all or it just can't create a save file on R4?


----------



## adamrgolf (Aug 29, 2007)

I can add that it doesn't work with the R4. "Cannot access save data. Turn off the power and reinsert the DS Card."


----------



## Tanas (Aug 29, 2007)

Doesn't work at all.


----------



## adamrgolf (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> So this doesn't work at all or it just can't create a save file on R4?



Once you get the "cannot access save data" message you cannot continue. So for now, it doesn't work at all with the R4.

EDIT: quoted wrong person


----------



## KaliKot (Aug 29, 2007)

can somebody who got the game working post their save file so that r4 people like me can try it with your saves?


----------



## Icarus (Aug 29, 2007)

Dayum son, I wonder if it would work on my old M3 SD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I really want to play this game =/


----------



## adamrgolf (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(KaliKot @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> can somebody who got the game working post their save file so that r4 people like me can try it with your saves?




http://www.computerhead.biz/WormsOpenWarfare2(E).SAV


----------



## chava (Aug 29, 2007)

Not working on M3 SD... tried all settings....


----------



## tjas (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(adamrgolf @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(KaliKot @ Aug 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > can somebody who got the game working post their save file so that r4 people like me can try it with your saves?
> ...


This might work could you repost that? link is dead..


----------



## Strider (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Retal @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(hadrian @ Aug 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Retal @ Aug 29 2007 said:
> ...



I loved Worms +, Worms World Party, but Armageddon sucked imo. Also, all 3D titles of course; sadly they never got that right.

That's why I assumed the gameplay doesn't work in 3D.

Boy, was I wrong! Just play a few rounds of the spiritual successor to the mother of all games, Scorched3D. It's open/free.

Back to the topic, I'll try to get this to run when I get home.

Edit:

Link to the save (end is cut off above)
http://www.computerhead.biz/WormsOpenWarfare2(E).SAV


----------



## adamrgolf (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(tjas @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(adamrgolf @ Aug 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(KaliKot @ Aug 29 2007 said:
> ...



try again, the url didnt work right with the spaces


----------



## adamrgolf (Aug 29, 2007)

the sav file is just filled with "ÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿ"


----------



## AWESOME_noob (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(adamrgolf @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> the sav file is just filled with "ÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿ"



You missed a ÿ....

Personally i can wait for the next R4 update to play this game, if i can be bothered....


----------



## adamrgolf (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(AWESOME_noob @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(adamrgolf @ Aug 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > the sav file is just filled with "ÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿ"
> ...



quite a few


----------



## Strider (Aug 29, 2007)

It's what you posted.


----------



## chava (Aug 29, 2007)

But that savegame is for G6??? Or other device???


----------



## Icarus (Aug 29, 2007)

That save file trick doesn't work =/


----------



## Icarus (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(chava @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> But that savegame is for G6??? Or other device???


Doesn't matter as long as it's the same extension which is ".sav"


----------



## AndreXL (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(adamrgolf @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> the sav file is just filled with "ÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿ"


Seems like a clean save file that would be initialized when you first save.
I would guess what is wanted is a save where some sort of game progress has been done...


----------



## adamrgolf (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(filozof @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> That save file trick doesn't work =/



sav file trick? I was wondering if putting the sav from the g6 onto the r4 would work


----------



## KaliKot (Aug 29, 2007)

thanks for the save even if it doesnt work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh well somebody get hax000rz 

Wormssss...must....playyyyy


----------



## Icarus (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(adamrgolf @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(filozof @ Aug 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > That save file trick doesn't work =/
> ...


It doesn't, I just tried it. It gives the same error.


----------



## currynoodles (Aug 29, 2007)

Wow! Almost a week early from the release date! I've been looking forward to this one. =D

The whole "doesn't work on R4" issue is a bummer though.. =( We'll have to wait I suppose.


----------



## tjas (Aug 29, 2007)

I even pulled the save through the save converter.. no luck..


----------



## jenngcia (Aug 29, 2007)

Ok.  It won't work on an R4.  Probably will have to Wait for an updated R4 firmware...

For those that got it working, is it good?  Much better than the first one?  Is it an 8 or 9 game (rating wise)?


----------



## loathsome (Aug 29, 2007)

Stop it, I don't have time for this! ..


----------



## Jeda (Aug 29, 2007)

So how is roping, compared to the PC?? Can we do Shoppa on the DS?


----------



## Nomearod (Aug 29, 2007)

Can anyone confirm if this work with Supercard rumble?


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Jeda @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> So how is roping, compared to the PC?? Can we do Shoppa on the DS?


Pretty darn good actually. And yes you probably can. It controls quite well, but not as great as the old games. I think it's using a dpad that makes it harder


----------



## coollala (Aug 29, 2007)

Works on R4 by doing an ARM7 fix, but I dont know whether it will affect the WFC play.


----------



## tjas (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(coollala @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> Works on R4 by doing an ARM7 fix, but I dont know whether it will affect the WFC play.


How do we do that my friend?

Searched several forums and sites to see if this can run on Supercard, it seems a patch has been released for SC & M3 according too quite a few forum posts. if anyone finds it please post a link, i am hunting and good luck all others who are hunting too.

Edit:

voila! 
OEPS ROM ALERT WASN"T A PATCH!


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 29, 2007)

What's that coming over the hill, is it a banhammer? Is it a banhammer?

EDIT: Good save


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 29, 2007)

Works perfect on:

- G6DS Real (16G)
- EZ Flash V
- MK5


----------



## GeekShadow (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Works on R4 by doing an ARM7 fix, but I dont know whether it will affect the WFC play.



http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=57788


----------



## tjas (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(BlueStar @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> What's that coming over the hill, is it a banhammer? Is it a banhammer?
> 
> EDIT: Good save


Saved my ass on time


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(coollala @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> Works on R4 by doing an ARM7 fix, but I dont know whether it will affect the WFC play.


Oh! I'll try it, thanks a lot!

I've been looking forward to this game. It would suck if it didn't work on the R4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But if this works I can already play it, and the R4 Team will probably release an update very soon


----------



## adamrgolf (Aug 29, 2007)

i can confirm that it works with the arm7 fix


----------



## Satangel (Aug 29, 2007)

Me too, it works with the ARM7!!!


----------



## adamrgolf (Aug 29, 2007)

here is the sav file after the arm7 fix -

http://www.computerhead.biz/wow2arm7.SAV


----------



## khan (Aug 29, 2007)

Ok, what exactly do you do to make this game run on R4?


----------



## DoS (Aug 29, 2007)

Will we need to patch the rom to run it forever, or there may be a firmware update by R4 to fix this? I'd really rather use a clean rom....


----------



## 754boy (Aug 29, 2007)

Works perfectly on SCDS1  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  See you guys online!!!!


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 29, 2007)

Yeah, arm7 fixed it and it works fine on R4.  Used Sim City (J) as donor.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(DoS @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> Will we need to patch the rom to run it forever, or there may be a firmware update by R4 to fix this? I'd really rather use a clean rom....



I'm pretty sure R4 team will make an update soon for this problem.


----------



## adamrgolf (Aug 29, 2007)

i didnt even use a doner, just unpack with dslazy. replace arm7.bin with http://ds.loathsome.us/files/arm7.bin and then repack


----------



## adamrgolf (Aug 29, 2007)

someoe do a deathmatch online for 2 players, mines searchign for a random match


----------



## Satangel (Aug 29, 2007)

With the ARM7 fix it still works on WiFi!
Nicer dicer


----------



## adamrgolf (Aug 29, 2007)

this game is very cool


----------



## El_Taco (Aug 29, 2007)

I used the arm7 and the save problem is gone but when the game loads the consol freezes I'm using an m3sd,


----------



## KaliKot (Aug 29, 2007)

ARM7 Confirmed!

6 pages of bitching is now history


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 29, 2007)

Yup downloaded a patch rom with arm thingy and works on M3 CF now.


----------



## adamrgolf (Aug 29, 2007)

woo a match!


----------



## Satangel (Aug 29, 2007)

I edited the compatibility list, should save us alot of bitching


----------



## Kelli (Aug 29, 2007)

I have to say that level editor is really good. Is it possible to play your own maps via wifi? It would be so cool.


----------



## Malboro (Aug 29, 2007)

Now it works on M3 SD by doing an ARM7 fix


----------



## adamrgolf (Aug 29, 2007)

wish you could chat in online play


----------



## kedest (Aug 29, 2007)

What is that ARM7 stuff and how exacly do I do it?
I've never heard of it before.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 29, 2007)

I mailed ya kedest


----------



## futhamucka (Aug 29, 2007)

So how about slot 2 cards?

Supercard miniSD settings anyone? I got white screens with the unpatched ROM, then a friend with an R4 gave me the patched version, this gave me black screens!


----------



## samoasanend (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks to everyone so much for suggesting the ARM7 fix...

Iv been waiting for this game for so long and i have an R4 so i was pretty bummed when it didnt work at first.

again thanks to everyone in the forum who worked on getting this guy workin!

cheers!
-jonah


----------



## kedest (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Satangel @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> I mailed ya kedest



Looks usefull. Bedankt!


----------



## Satangel (Aug 29, 2007)

Np, only because you're Belgian


----------



## Kelli (Aug 29, 2007)

I think this is not as good as i thought. There is no touch screen support if I'm not wrong and the game is sometimes quite laggy. The objects are also too small. It is still a great game, but i thought it to be a little better.


----------



## adamrgolf (Aug 29, 2007)

who is texas ranger


----------



## adamrgolf (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Kelli @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> I think this is not as good as i thought. There is no touch screen support if I'm not wrong and the game is sometimes quite laggy. The objects are also too small. It is still a great game, but i thought it to be a little better.



not experiencing any lag. definettely nothing that is "quite laggy". im not so sure how touch screen support would make this any better


----------



## thegame07 (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Kelli @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> I think this is not as good as i thought. There is no touch screen support if I'm not wrong and the game is sometimes quite laggy. The objects are also too small. It is still a great game, but i thought it to be a little better.



I haven't had any lag yet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The best nintendo wifi game yet!


----------



## jamiewa (Aug 29, 2007)

I took took the arm7.bin from the American Sim City and it works fine on my M3.


----------



## Kelli (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(adamrgolf @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> not experiencing any lag. definettely nothing that is "quite laggy". im not so sure how touch screen support would make this any better



I'm not sure if are you talking about the real lag, or just slow downs. There is a little slowdowns, for example, when the camera is moving to the next player, it stutters a little.


----------



## thegame07 (Aug 29, 2007)

That doesn't happen with me either. No slowdown or stutters here.


----------



## El_Taco (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(jamiewa @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> I took took the arm7.bin from the American Sim City and it works fine on my M3.


what settings are you using because my game freezes during the loading when I try to start a game. using m3sd and last firmware and software


----------



## adamrgolf (Aug 29, 2007)

r4 latest, arm7 fix


----------



## Kelli (Aug 29, 2007)

Hmm, could it be because of arm7 fix, or is the problem with my r4? I have a Japan made 1GB Kingston Microsd, and never had problems before.


----------



## Unidan (Aug 29, 2007)

For all of us Evo people, Team Cyclops was notified this morning and has said "Thanks for the report, we'll get this resolved ASAP  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ". Guess we'll be seeing beta 3 of 1.2B very soon.


----------



## Dead Ghost (Aug 29, 2007)

Has anyone tried it on G6 Lite?


----------



## retman (Aug 29, 2007)

Glad to hear it is fixed, Now where to find the rom GAH!


----------



## Gaisuto (Aug 29, 2007)

I'll check it out when I can and I'll be up for Wifi matches if it works well on my end. As far as the touch screen issue goes, I'd imagine in this game it'd get in the way...


----------



## retman (Aug 29, 2007)

How do you fix a Rom with 'arm7-fix.'?

Step-by-step guide PLEASE!


----------



## ausroller (Aug 29, 2007)

1. Unpack with dslazy http://l33t.spod.org/ratx/DS/dslazy/dslazy.zip
2. Replace existing arm7.bin with http://ds.loathsome.us/files/arm7.bin
3. Repack with dslazy
4. Enjoy your worms.


----------



## adamrgolf (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(retman @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> How do you fix a Rom with 'arm7-fix.'?
> 
> Step-by-step guide PLEASE!




http://ds.loathsome.us/files/arm7-protection-fix.txt


----------



## retman (Aug 29, 2007)

Cool.

Thanks very much ausroller

EDIT: Yup, works like a charm.




Hackers: 1 Nintendo: 0


----------



## Kelli (Aug 29, 2007)

Damn, tried to format my card, but it still stutters. Does anyone else who owns r4 have any stutter when camera moves to next player?

Edit. Oh, i experienced that it stutters only when the next player is controlled by AI.


----------



## moozxy (Aug 29, 2007)

who else overthrew the boomerang thinking it would come back? -.-


----------



## pootman (Aug 29, 2007)

Whoever said it was like Lemmings, it's nothing like Lemmings, and I only tried it because you said it was.

But I've just finished the tutorials and it's a lot more fun than Lemmings and a damn sight harder too. Might try online later, if I can get the hang of hitting the other team instead of mine.

BTW using M3 Lite (edit: with arm7 fix, 4xdma,forcerw,trim), no stutter as far as I can see.


----------



## rs4 (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Dead Ghost @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> Has anyone tried it on G6 Lite?



Yeah I'm still trying to find settings to get it working.

edit - nm, arm7 repack. 
r/w
normal
no trim

Working on G6L


----------



## retman (Aug 29, 2007)

Yey Go hackers!


----------



## kedest (Aug 29, 2007)

ok, i'm about to try arm7 patch it with a tutorial.
but what in (simple) technical terms is arm7 itself?
Is it a new way of saving, is it a copy protection?


----------



## drfreeman (Aug 29, 2007)

Works on SC Lite Rumble.


----------



## Gaisuto (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(ausroller @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> 1. Unpack with dslazy http://l33t.spod.org/ratx/DS/dslazy/dslazy.zip
> 2. Replace existing arm7.bin with http://ds.loathsome.us/files/arm7.bin
> 3. Repack with dslazy
> 4. Enjoy your worms.


M3SD: Software Reset, 4xDMA, Force R/W and Trim ROM
Works with the above.


----------



## Jawas (Aug 29, 2007)

been waiting to see this released for awhile, pray its as fun as I hoped.


----------



## bobrules (Aug 29, 2007)

R4 with arm7 fix works.


----------



## thegame07 (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Kelli @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> Hmm, could it be because of arm7 fix, or is the problem with my r4? I have a Japan made 1GB Kingston Microsd, and never had problems before.Â



Well im using the ez flash 5 with 1 GB japanese kingston.


----------



## ausroller (Aug 29, 2007)

It's fun but damn, I need some WFC multiplayer. The AI has the ungodly ability to hit me with the bazooka every time. I hope none of you are as good as that


----------



## rs4 (Aug 29, 2007)

I take it back in regards to g6L

I can browse the menu, customize my team and such. But if I try to start a game I get black screened.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 29, 2007)

Damn fine game! I even reckon those who aren't into Worms will enjoy the single player modes (more puzzley).

AI is a bitch to me, always seem to get me straight away but I'll hardly play against CPU.

Controls are a lot better, better presentation, more customizable. I do wish there was more single player modes, would love the target modes to come back.

So far I'd give it 8/10, don't let the badness of the first OW game put you off.


----------



## pootman (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(rs4 @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> I take it back in regards to g6L
> 
> I can browse the menu, customize my team and such. But if I try to start a game I get black screened.



I got that with my M3 Lite, then changed from normal to 4xDMA, it worked.


----------



## goordi (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(drfreeman @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> Works on SC Lite Rumble.




What patch options?


----------



## Gaisuto (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm up for a Wifi game if anyone is up to it!


----------



## superrob (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(retman @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> Cool.
> 
> Thanks very much ausroller
> 
> ...


Or more rigth:

Hackers: 1337 Nintendo: 0


----------



## thegame07 (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> I'm up for a Wifi game if anyone is up to it!



add me fc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its in my sig


----------



## bobrules (Aug 29, 2007)

Wow this game is really fun! Can't wait to try Wifi


----------



## Kelli (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> I'm up for a Wifi game if anyone is up to it!



I could play a little, but I'm quite n00b.


----------



## rs4 (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(pootman @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> I got that with my M3 Lite, then changed from normal to 4xDMA, it worked.



Lol I had to find the equivalent for G6L.

Safe mode (or might've been direct copy)
*No r/w*
No trim


----------



## superrob (Aug 29, 2007)

Nice game!
Im playing with my little brother rigth now.
And im pwning him


----------



## Gaisuto (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Aug 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm up for a Wifi game if anyone is up to it!
> ...


I added you, mine's in my sig now, too.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Searching now.


----------



## superkrm (Aug 29, 2007)

freaking great of all days my router wants to act up

fc
459670901563


----------



## thegame07 (Aug 29, 2007)

after I play my friend I will pm you


----------



## Gaisuto (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(superkrm @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> freaking great of all days my router wants to act up
> 
> fc
> 459670901563


I added you, if you wanna play soon. I'm bored.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



**Okay, it scared me when the search for a Friends game wouldn't go over 2 Players, but since I added more FCs, I can put more per game. Good.


----------



## superrob (Aug 29, 2007)

Heres my FC 463965870727

And i also made a thread for Friend codes in the Wi-Fi section 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=59240

PM Me if you add me!


----------



## superkrm (Aug 29, 2007)

sweet im on now


----------



## Kelli (Aug 29, 2007)

I added all whose friend codes are available. Wanna get some losses.


----------



## currynoodles (Aug 29, 2007)

Wow. Only after an hour or two after I posted earlier someone comes up with a way to get it working on the R4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So can't wait to get my hands on this. Please tell me there's Download Play..


----------



## ausroller (Aug 29, 2007)

I believe there is "hot-seat" multiplayer, so you wouldn't even need download play


----------



## primeboss (Aug 29, 2007)

i havent got it to work on supercard SD. What did you guys use to get to work. I tried arm7 hack with the arm7 they gave


----------



## Gaisuto (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(currynoodles @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> Wow. Only after an hour or two after I posted earlier someone comes up with a way to get it working on the R4.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is Single Cart, yes.


----------



## superrob (Aug 29, 2007)

Nice in random match in WiFi you can play upto 4 players


----------



## Kelli (Aug 29, 2007)

Someone want to play? I see that only Shikamaru has added me.


----------



## loathsome (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(currynoodles @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> Wow. Only after an hour or two after I posted earlier someone comes up with a way to get it working on the R4.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The fix has been known for months.


----------



## currynoodles (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> ausrollerÂ 	Posted Today, 12:25 AM
> Â 	I believe there is "hot-seat" multiplayer, so you wouldn't even need download play
> 
> Ah, forgot about that. But it's a different feel when each player has their own DS don't you think?
> ...



I heard about it but the R4 never really needed it since the developers fix the problems with every firmware update. Guess the gamers are not too keen to wait for the next firmware update.


----------



## ausroller (Aug 29, 2007)

I will add everyone in the next couple of minutes
I definitely want to try a 4 player match


----------



## Gaisuto (Aug 29, 2007)

After I finish this battle with Superrob, I'll be up to the 4P game.


----------



## Kelli (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(ausroller @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> I definitely want to try a 4 player match



Me too! That would be damn cool.


----------



## superrob (Aug 29, 2007)

Ill be up for a battle too!
And this time i wont just jump into the water


----------



## Taka (Aug 29, 2007)

Anybody know if it works on DS-X in combination with the ARM 7 fix?


----------



## superkrm (Aug 29, 2007)

yosh


----------



## superrob (Aug 29, 2007)

Yes would work.


----------



## superrob (Aug 29, 2007)

Sorry for surrendering but im going to eat


----------



## Gaisuto (Aug 29, 2007)

I've added Kelli and ausroller, let's do a 4P game!


----------



## thegame07 (Aug 29, 2007)

Im up for a 4 player game if you guys want me to join


----------



## ausroller (Aug 29, 2007)

So how do we do a 4 player friends game?


----------



## Gaisuto (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm searching for a Friend's game now and I have five people on my list. Just search for a friend's game and see if you join?


----------



## Kelli (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm in a random match. :I


----------



## Twilight (Aug 29, 2007)

it doesn't work on my supercard sd slot 2....im the only or? 

i try all of patch possibility but not work


----------



## ausroller (Aug 29, 2007)

Alrighty, I'm searching too. And sorry to whoever I was playing before, my laptop went into standby and cut off the WiFi USB Connector :[


----------



## JacobReaper (Aug 29, 2007)

W00T IVE BEEN WAITING FOR THIS GAME!!!!!! yay yay YAY YAY!!!


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Twilight @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> it doesn't work on my supercard sd slot 2....im the only or?
> 
> i try all of patch possibility but not work



No, All Supercard SD/MiniSD users don't get to play it


----------



## superkrm (Aug 29, 2007)

im game for 4p


----------



## Twilight (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(DjoeNtje @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Twilight @ Aug 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > it doesn't work on my supercard sd slot 2....im the only or?
> ...



aaaarf shit im gonna die......


----------



## Gaisuto (Aug 29, 2007)

Everytime I search too long for a 4P game, I get an error code. I'll try again later, something just came up on my end, anyway.


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Aug 29, 2007)

i hope its great  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i used to play it on pc and later on gameboy and gamecube.. its so funny to see what changes they made with the speech of those worms when a new game comes out. a little pitty no Dutch and Frysk language to choose  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bringing it with online mode a next time should make it maybe a going running out of hands sake am i affraid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they are a bit nasty when they are in a team making war, earthworm jim is a much more hero.


----------



## sandersvader (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks for all the replys! I got it workin on SC SD Lite!


----------



## El_Taco (Aug 29, 2007)

raaa the game is really cool, gameplay and all much better than the 1rst one only bad point you can't play with your created team online... a pitty


----------



## GeekyGuy (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> Hmm doesn't work on CycloDS....








Ahh...been waiting for this game above all others, and the Evo card is all I got. That's truly a shame. Hopefully, Team Cyclops will figure somethin' out that'll fix the problem for their next firmware update. _OW2_ -- aside from _NG: Dragon Sword_ -- is the biggest game for me on the DS this year.


----------



## JacobReaper (Aug 29, 2007)

IM SO CONFUSED HELP !!!! i cant get it too work.. how do i do that arm 7 thing, gah!!!! whenever i download it, it runs on my VLC player!!! HELP!!! someone PM me or post it here PLEASE!!! i cant get it to work!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## silverspoon (Aug 29, 2007)

.


----------



## Kelli (Aug 29, 2007)

Yeah, first match, first win.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm also ready to match now.


----------



## GexX2 (Aug 29, 2007)

Add me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'll try to go through the thread and get some fc's.

Mine is 

1547-2823-1342


----------



## kedest (Aug 29, 2007)

Just tried it very quickly, it looks good!
Nice selection of weapons and the gameplay feels good.


----------



## Kelli (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(GexX2 @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> Add me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Added. Wanna match right now?


----------



## GexX2 (Aug 29, 2007)

k. I added you.


----------



## bobrules (Aug 29, 2007)

join #GBAtemp-Wifi  on EFnet to find matches faster.


----------



## Gaisuto (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(El_Taco @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> raaa the game is really cool, gameplay and all much better than the 1rst one only bad point you can't play with your created team online... a pitty


Yes you can, you just have to have a team specifically set up for Wifi.


----------



## tisti (Aug 29, 2007)

Strange, I did the arm7 fix and the game freezes when loading any gamemode. 
If freezes exactly b4 the worm falls to the bottom of the bottom screen.
M3 Lite, tried all settings. Anyone have this problem?


----------



## Miniu (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(tisti @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> Strange, I did the arm7 fix and the game freezes when loading any gamemode.
> If freezes exactly b4 the worm falls to the bottom of the bottom screen.
> M3 Lite, tried all settings. Anyone have this problem?


DMA*1 ,  no trim  only soft reset checked helped me . Before that i had exactly the same problem.


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 29, 2007)

My friend code is in my sig!


----------



## Xuio (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(tisti @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> Anyone have this problem?



Yes, i have. I've tried every option available - still no luck. Maybe it depends on micro SD used, i have Sandisk 2gb Premier (smth like ultra II but with DRM...)


----------



## x_Jiro_x (Aug 29, 2007)

I know that this question was already posted but maybe someone solved it... 
Any idea how to run it on supercard sd slot 2 ? When I opened the game, screen was white, but when I've tried with arm7.bin screen was black...


----------



## Neko (Aug 29, 2007)

Yeah , won't work on my SC SD too.
Just get the black screen.
Tried every single patch setting.


----------



## sandreezy (Aug 29, 2007)

does this work on m3 sd? i get to the loding screen but i cant get IN the game

it like, freezes on the loading screen while trying to enter a campaign and custom, i tried WFC and it connected but no one was on to play


----------



## pasc (Aug 29, 2007)

man ! DL Play only supports two player ! Anyway, it still rulez, cause of:

- Hot Seat Play
- Wifi Play (up to 4 player)
- Map and Flag designer
- much singleplayer missions (and much more stuff)
- and much more I can't think off right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

guys use that arm 7 patch mentioned on page 9 (or was it 10 ? =


----------



## Jawas (Aug 29, 2007)

tried this on the ds-x and have a bunch of black lines floating around, works though.


----------



## VVoltz (Aug 29, 2007)

Mmmm... I wonder if this one is any good, unlike the first one.


----------



## DJJoker (Aug 29, 2007)

I added my friend code to my profile, if anyone is up for a match just give me a shout


----------



## skulkid (Aug 29, 2007)

this game is really cool you can see they have put alot more work into this version.

im using the FIX ARM7 version on my M3 Simply


----------



## NeoWoeN (Aug 29, 2007)

Im using the FIX ARM7 version on my M3 Simply, and it works perfectly.

My friend code for this game is in my sign. 

Who wants to be pwnd by a frenchie ?


----------



## GeekShadow (Aug 29, 2007)

my friend code is in my sig, PM me if you want to play


----------



## snakeslash (Aug 29, 2007)

Id like  a game.... is anyone free?


----------



## snakeslash (Aug 29, 2007)

2449 2255 4103  I need a game plz add me


----------



## HipN (Aug 29, 2007)

this game is sick!!!!


----------



## El_Taco (Aug 29, 2007)

plz go on the topic made for the worms friend codes


----------



## tjas (Aug 29, 2007)

''1. Unpack with dslazy http://l33t.spod.org/ratx/DS/dslazy/dslazy.zip
2. Replace existing arm7.bin with http://ds.loathsome.us/files/arm7.bin
3. Repack with dslazy
4. Enjoy your worms.''

Love you guys! I'm playing it on my R4!!


----------



## CannonBallZ (Aug 29, 2007)

how would the arm7 fix affect the wifi ?


----------



## bobrules (Aug 29, 2007)

It doesn't affect wifi.


----------



## leetdude_007 (Aug 29, 2007)

Don't you think it would be unusual that WFC stats are up already before the game is already out? Careful...


----------



## CannonBallZ (Aug 29, 2007)

True that, thaigrocer......the birds......theyre are watching us


----------



## cubin' (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Retal @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> Worms is like inhaling scat. The games have been neither fun nor successful since roughly around the time of Worms 2, yet Team17 continue making it anyway because it's just so easy to never have to think whilst developing ever again. This is what is known as product led marketing.




what! worms is bloody classic! both worms world party and worms armageddon are amazingly awesome games. way better than worms 2. I don't understand the hatez of worms is it because it's not nintendo or something???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





wormz rockz0rz my box0rz x100000


----------



## El_Taco (Aug 29, 2007)

230 msg is this a record??? 
GBAtemp could put the top10 of the most posted games haha


----------



## arctic_flame (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(El_Taco @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> 230 msg is this a record???
> GBAtemp could put the top10 of the most posted games haha



POKEYMANSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## pkprostudio (Aug 29, 2007)

16 pages in less than 12 hours is very impressive. I'll try this and if I like it I'll keep it until the US version is dumped. If not, then it's good bye.


----------



## Gaisuto (Aug 29, 2007)

Ha! I saw shaunj on the Leaderboards (kinda). He was 16, I was 7 in some weird mutated Deathmatch category.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also a Random Wifi match I had against a guy named Marcos was so freaking gay. It gave us no actual weapons to fight with. The only way we could damage each other was the Blowtorch, which we only had two of. Weapon crates practically never dropped, and when they did they were dumb crap like the Boomerang (wtf does this do?) and ONE Uzi.


----------



## tjas (Aug 29, 2007)

cool:

you even have award leaderboards! 
shaunj66 your on the 5th place!  gaisuto 10th in the most exciting top 10


----------



## Gaisuto (Aug 30, 2007)

QUOTE(tjas @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> cool:
> 
> you even have award leaderboards!
> shaunj66 your on the 5th place!Â gaisuto 10th in the most exciting top 10


I will not stand for this! I'm calling you out, Shaunj!


----------



## tjas (Aug 30, 2007)

The longest playtime has been 7:11:16!!! OMG the game has been released like 12 hours ago? freaking addicts!

Quick summary of the leaderboards:

*Ranked*
-Overall
-Race
-Forts
-Deathmatch

*Race*
-Alll racemaps

*Statistics*
-Worms killed
-Worms lost
-Total play time
-Disconnects

*Awards*
-Most Boring
-Most Exciting
-Most Useless
-Most strategic
-Most accurate


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 30, 2007)

I love this game. A near perfect Worms game on DS. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Only problem is the small screens, after playing on a Pc monitor for so long it's hard to see where you're going on the DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Fortunately you can have an overview on the top screen which I use.


----------



## tjas (Aug 30, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> I love this game. A near perfect Worms game on DS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you select top screen overview? Thanks for telling after our battle


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 30, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> I love this game. A near perfect Worms game on DS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard it's coming out on the PSP right around now too...!


----------



## GexX2 (Aug 30, 2007)

Ewww... I just had a ranked match and all my opponent did was spam donkeys. Stupid donkeys.


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 30, 2007)

QUOTE(tjas @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Aug 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I love this game. A near perfect Worms game on DS.
> ...


Shame I sold me PSP 2 months ago


----------



## Gaisuto (Aug 30, 2007)

Shikamaru (Someone here, his name is green on my end meaning friend code) is 5th place for Disconnects! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






QUOTE(GexX2 @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> Ewww... I just had a ranked match and all my opponent did was spam donkeys. Stupid donkeys.


It _was_ possible that was me. I had to go really quickly and I just wanted to end the battle quickly. And I don't like losing...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry about that, if it was indeed me I'll challenge you again eventually.  :'(


----------



## superkrm (Aug 30, 2007)

im shikamaru
they werent on purpose
my router is acting flaky
stupid netgear

woohoo 9th place for worms killed


----------



## Dead Ghost (Aug 30, 2007)

If anyone gets it to work on G6 Lite, pls let me know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sry to repeat this, but i need to play this, waiting for too long now...


----------



## yooeee (Aug 30, 2007)

wow cyclods team is on the case
http://www.teamcyclops.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1689

i have the r4, but you gotta hand it to their support.  not changing anytime soon though


----------



## Torte (Aug 30, 2007)

Yikes!  This thread sure blew up quick!  WiFi eh?


----------



## RexNebular (Aug 30, 2007)

They actually did it right this time.  Shame there's no chat feature of any kind but even if there was, Nintendo would have restricted it to friendcodes only.  Overall it's a great game.


----------



## PAO (Aug 30, 2007)

hello, i was thinking, is it possible to select the next worm to move?like in the pc version where u press the space bar to choose which worm will move next?if so, wut button should i press?

edited


----------



## RexNebular (Aug 30, 2007)

Nope, no worm select in this but I prefer playing without it anyway. Without it you have to play more tactically (remember who goes next and plan around it, kind of hard without worm names in multiplayer though!).  No worm select means a player with only one worm left still has a chance.


----------



## shaosam (Aug 30, 2007)

Bah, can anyone get this running on an M3 Lite ?  

The arm fixed rom boots, but no matter what settings I use, it always freezes at the load screen.


----------



## leetdude_007 (Aug 30, 2007)

R4 is probably on the case as well, but they're quiet passive-aggressive Asians that submit to back breaking work without questioning authority. Silence is golden.

edit: Play WFC now before somebody works on AR codes!


----------



## JacobReaper (Aug 30, 2007)

QUOTE(thaigrocer @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> edit: Play WFC now before somebody works on AR codes!




hahaha i laughed at that


----------



## ausroller (Aug 30, 2007)

QUOTE(RexNebular @ Aug 30 2007 said:


> Nope, no worm select in this but I prefer playing without it anyway. Without it you have to play more tactically (remember who goes next and plan around it, kind of hard without worm names in multiplayer though!).Â No worm select means a player with only one worm left still has a chance.



You can turn on worm names in multiplayer by pressing start in the game and changing the second option down
Does anyone know why they won't accept my worm's names? I gave them such awesome names, and it always calls them by the AKA in WiFi.

EDIT: AR Codes? Oh no. I hadn't thought of that. Please don't ruin a great game


----------



## rs4 (Aug 30, 2007)

Yeah I was bummed about not being able to use my own wifi names, just the generic ones.

I guess a worm named Kim Jong might've incited a little... anger.


----------



## Jawas (Aug 30, 2007)

yea, online cheating would really suck for this cool game.


----------



## primeboss (Aug 30, 2007)

Is it possible to work on the supercard SD at the moment.

Also is it possible for the SUPERCARD makers release a new patcher or firmware that fixes this. I really want to play this!!


----------



## superkrm (Aug 30, 2007)

DAMN GOD_ULTIMA!!!

good game though


----------



## Foie (Aug 30, 2007)

Glad to hear that this is a good game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was really looking forward to this, and can't wait for it to work on the R4.  And I agree.  I would hate for cheats to come out for this.  That always ruins WiFi.


----------



## phantastic91 (Aug 30, 2007)

doesn't work on my m3 lite and R4 now to wait for an upgrade >.>


----------



## yooeee (Aug 30, 2007)

i never really played worms before.  what's so great about it exactly? reminds me of tanks wares or something


----------



## tjas (Aug 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Gamerman1723 @ Aug 30 2007 said:


> Glad to hear that this is a good game
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can play it on the r4! look a few pages back


----------



## R1C3 N1NJA (Aug 30, 2007)

yay arm7 fix worked


----------



## andyfreeman (Aug 30, 2007)

did arm 7 fix game now loads but freezes when starting a game

M3 Lite FW 35 GM 34D, 2Gb Sandisk Ultra II
Settings: 4x, Soft Reset, Trim


----------



## KaliKot (Aug 30, 2007)

QUOTE(yooeee @ Aug 30 2007 said:


> i never really played worms before.Â what's so great about it exactly? reminds me of tanks wares or something




Uhh how old are you anyway? you must be some gaming newb

Tank Wars is a worms clone and its not as fun when you're not squishing other worms!!!!


----------



## andyfreeman (Aug 30, 2007)

I have got mine working now, i used DSbuff instead of ldslazy and used the ARM7 Swap option

no freezing game fully up and running !!


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Aug 30, 2007)

theres an arm7 swap option on dsbuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i wish i knew that when i did the arm 7 swap on WOW2


----------



## pootman (Aug 30, 2007)

QUOTE(andyfreeman @ Aug 30 2007 said:


> did arm 7 fix game now loads but freezes when starting a game
> 
> M3 Lite FW 35 GM 34D, 2Gb Sandisk Ultra II
> Settings: 4x, Soft Reset, Trim



Try taking off soft reset. I'm using M3Lite, 4xDMA, force rw, trim, arm7 fix, and it works.


----------



## DjFIL (Aug 30, 2007)

I like the series, especially the 2d versions... but I've got it on my Xbox Live Arcade, and I'm happy with that version and don't think I'd play this much on my flash cart, to many other DS games to play.


----------



## Talaria (Aug 30, 2007)

Did the arm 7 swap thing with DSLazy but when I load it stays on white screen on my R4. Ah well i think i will just wait for R4 team to come up with a fix. 

The game looks pretty good but i'm still think the 2D graphics could look alot better.

Edit- Tried DSbuff aswell no change


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 30, 2007)

QUOTE(KaliKot @ Aug 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(yooeee @ Aug 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > i never really played worms before.Â what's so great about it exactly? reminds me of tanks wares or something
> ...


Tank Wars came out about 5 years before the original Worms, newb.  Worms was a more advanced clone of that and just about any other DOS game with "tank" or "scorched" in the title.


----------



## Opium (Aug 30, 2007)

QUOTE(BlueStar @ Aug 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(KaliKot @ Aug 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(yooeee @ Aug 30 2007 said:
> ...



Scorched Earth FTW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think they did a pretty good job with Open Warfare 2. Best handheld worms to date, although the PSP version shows promise. Pity I don't have wifi to test out online though...


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 30, 2007)

QUOTE(ausroller @ Aug 30 2007 said:


> You can turn on worm names in multiplayer by pressing start in the game and changing the second option down
> Does anyone know why they won't accept my worm's names? I gave them such awesome names, and it always calls them by the AKA in WiFi.


Only people in your friends roster will see your custom flag and worms names.

In an effort to protect the kiddies!!


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Aug 30, 2007)

Noes, can't find anyone by random. Someone play against me?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Buddy code: 300757171589


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 30, 2007)

I like the puzzle mode on this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Don't really like playing multiplayer online, only really find it fun if it's with real life mates


----------



## MaHe (Aug 30, 2007)

If anybody's up for a match, PM me ...


----------



## yooeee (Aug 30, 2007)

QUOTE(BlueStar @ Aug 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(KaliKot @ Aug 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(yooeee @ Aug 30 2007 said:
> ...




lol, yeah, enough said.  you should get your facts straight first before you start trying to flame.  i guess if you're counting the atari days, then i'm a newb... but i don't think people count that...

anyways i remember playing worms once on psx at a friend's house,  i didn't really like it.  i thought it was too slow.  That was only playing it once and i figured i didn't really give it a chance, but i didn't care anyway.  i still don't really get the appeal... to each his own i suppose.


----------



## AndreXL (Aug 30, 2007)

Appeal? KAMIKAZEEE!!!


----------



## cubin' (Aug 30, 2007)

QUOTE(BlueStar @ Aug 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(KaliKot @ Aug 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(yooeee @ Aug 30 2007 said:
> ...



4 years before the original worms, if we're going to be picky.


BTW - worms sucked on PSX you've got to play it on PC. This version looks quite good too and I'll be downloading it as soon as I can


----------



## yooeee (Aug 30, 2007)

i mean i'm playing it now.  it just feels so slow.  i'm more into the pick up and play type games now.  not enough time for rpgs. even though this isn't one, each turn takes too long for me.  the worms are neat and they say funny things, but i'm not really feeling it


----------



## cubin' (Aug 30, 2007)

damn kids and their lack of attention span 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I remember the days where a PC and a copy of worms would keep 4 of us entertained all night.


----------



## kedest (Aug 30, 2007)

When playing a custom game, on the map generator screen: how do you adjust the water level?
I know how to do it in the level editor, but I do not see this option at the generator screen for a custom game


----------



## yooeee (Aug 30, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Aug 30 2007 said:


> damn kids and their lack of attention span
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it's not really attention span, it's patience.  i don't have time or patience anymore to play slower paced games.  i used to play rpgs with took a lot of attention and even short quick games (mario kart, tetris, fghting games, etc) all night.  i don't really have time for the longer ones anymore.  it should be "damn growing up and having less time."  anyways, like i said about this game, to each his own.


----------



## HipN (Aug 30, 2007)

It's a good game, but I notice lag, which is my only complaint... wait, also the fact that the enemy never seems to miss... big WTF.

I prefer GunBound over this any day.


----------



## primeboss (Aug 30, 2007)

Still no luck on supercard SD. I think i will have to wait for a patch from the Supercard makers


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Aug 30, 2007)

I don't know if this has been mentioned, but Download Play still works when using the ARM7 fix.


----------



## Xuio (Aug 30, 2007)

I have M3 Lite Perfect with sandisk 2gb microSD premier and sandisk 2gb microSD (standard?), Worms works only on the second one (without loading freeze) with DMAx1, Force R/W, noTrim, noSoftReset).


----------



## primeboss (Aug 30, 2007)

So it works on M3 slot 2, m3 perfect slot 2, R4, G6 real, and Supercard Ds one.

Dosnt work on Supercard slot 2, Supercard rumble slot 2, g6 lite, and cyclo ds evolution.

i may be worng^

DAM!! i really wanted to play this but all i got is an supercard SD. Any chance of an update for the supercard to fix this problem


----------



## stefer (Aug 30, 2007)

Works with arm7 fix on 4 gbit ds-x, cart almost full or with it alone.

Here's why im saying this :

It only works on my 16 gbit if it's alone or with very few other apps.  With 500 megabytes and more of files, it gets stuck at the two white screens and doesn't go much further.

I tried many other apps on my 16 gbit, and they all work fine.


----------



## Jawas (Aug 30, 2007)

anyone try the single player campaigns? how far are you guys on it? some of them are pretty hard.


----------



## bobrules (Aug 30, 2007)

Puzzle mode is really fun. I finished about 5 campaigns already.


----------



## Pikachu025 (Aug 30, 2007)

Just played someone called "Ace Attorney", with a Phoenix Wright flag and a worm named "Phoenix". Anyone from here?

I'll be checking around this topic entering friendcodes I see, if you want add me too:
1332-5347-6701


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Jawas @ Aug 30 2007 said:


> anyone try the single player campaigns? how far are you guys on it? some of them are pretty hard.


Completed all of the ones given, still got to buy some more from the shop.

PSP version is out, looks a lot better but I prefer the DS one as its better with the single player games.


----------



## pootman (Aug 30, 2007)

Count me in.

0387-6410-4472


----------



## Pikachu025 (Aug 30, 2007)

Kay, finished adding everyone in this topic. Add me if you like.

...Anyone know how many FCs can be registered in this game?


----------



## Thien (Aug 31, 2007)

I was playing multi card with 3 other buddies of mine with the arm7 fix.. lags really bad.. REALLY bad


----------



## zruben (Aug 31, 2007)

hi there... n00b here...

is there anyway to make that ARM7 fix with a mac?


----------



## JacobReaper (Aug 31, 2007)

pretty sure you can ^


----------



## zruben (Aug 31, 2007)

well, I'm trying to find a "dslazy" equivalent for the mac, but I don't find anything useful...

I tried to use the .sav file that was posted here a couple of pages earlier, but it doesn't work... any other idea?


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Aug 31, 2007)

hmm.. Supercard better release somthing fast, or ill.. ill.. ill!!!.... I dont know :S


----------



## GeekShadow (Aug 31, 2007)

QUOTE(zruben @ Aug 31 2007 said:


> well, I'm trying to find a "dslazy" equivalent for the mac, but I don't find anything useful...
> 
> I tried to use the .sav file that was posted here a couple of pages earlier, but it doesn't work... any other idea?Â



Try ndstool with windows emulation (wine for mac) this is a tool in command-line you can use to extract/repack (dslazy is just a front-end)


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Aug 31, 2007)

can you change ur Wi-Fi team?


----------



## Gup (Aug 31, 2007)

Darn, DSlazy doesn't work O.o He gives me the slip when I try to open the .exe file! gah!


----------



## kedest (Aug 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Gup @ Aug 31 2007 said:


> Darn, DSlazy doesn't work O.o He gives me the slip when I try to open the .exe file! gah!



install .NET framework 2 or 3


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2007)

hi !
it doesn't works on my ez-flash IV lite, may i find a fix somewhere?
or should i just cry?


----------



## superkris (Aug 31, 2007)

QUOTE([email protected] @ Aug 31 2007 said:


> hi !
> it doesn't works on my ez-flash IV lite, may i find a fix somewhere?
> or should i just cry?




with arm7 fix I think


----------



## bobrules (Aug 31, 2007)

QUOTE(jaymz52 @ Aug 31 2007 said:


> can you change ur Wi-Fi team?



yes, in the wifi menu


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2007)

QUOTE(superkris @ Aug 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE([email protected] @ Aug 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > hi !
> ...




No i've tried, but it doesn't work...i don't know what to do yet...(the game is not yet released in french stores and i really want to try it before buying...)


----------



## kedest (Aug 31, 2007)

When starting a custom game, how do you change the water level for the generated map?


----------



## Jawas (Aug 31, 2007)

i actually wondered that myself too, every time i had randomized a map the bottom land usually was under the water.


----------



## Darkspark (Aug 31, 2007)

It's taken about 21 pages for me to finally find somebody else having trouble with WOW2 on the EZ4. 

I have the EZ4 lite deluxe, and have tried various versions of the Rom, along with the ARM7 fix. Nothing works. White screens. 

i've updated the Romlist from the EZ forums, but I still get white screens. It seems games are getting ever harder to work as soon as they are out. After playing the first game, despite what anyone else might say, Im not purchasing it until I know its good. Hope a fix comes out soon.

On Amazon, the Nintendo DS version actually garnered a few positive reviews. 

The description on the Amazon site states in the Manufacturer'sdescription
"Worms: Open Warfare 2 builds upon the success of last yearâ€™s Worms: Open Warfare" What a joke.


----------



## kedest (Aug 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Jawas @ Aug 31 2007 said:


> i actually wondered that myself too, every time i had randomized a map the bottom land usually was under the water.



Yeah, that's exactly the problem I'm having. The cave-like generated levels for example are completely useless because of this. The worms then get placed on small objects.


----------



## zeppo (Sep 1, 2007)

so can someone pm me with a link to where I can find a working version of this game?


----------



## thegame07 (Sep 1, 2007)

QUOTE(jaymz52 @ Aug 31 2007 said:


> can you change ur Wi-Fi team?



yes you can!


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Sep 1, 2007)

QUOTE(bobrules @ Sep 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jaymz52 @ Aug 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > can you change ur Wi-Fi team?
> ...


ty


----------



## JPH (Sep 1, 2007)

I absolutely despise Worms...I'd be happy if there was never another one released.

They're so stupid looking and the game is boring...


----------



## DarkMatt (Sep 1, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Sep 1 2007 said:


> I absolutely despise Worms...I'd be happy if there was never another one released.
> 
> They're so stupid looking and the game is boring...



Someone needs a sense of humour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The best thing about Worms, for me at least, is playing it with a bunch of friends, it's great.  There is strategy involved, but it's so off-the-wall that you can't help but laugh.

I'm sorely missing the baseball bat in this version, but apart from that it's suprisingly good given the previous attempt


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Sep 1, 2007)

QUOTE(DarkMatt @ Sep 1 2007 said:


> I'm sorely missing the baseball bat in this version, but apart from that it's suprisingly good given the previous attemptÂ


Me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i had to use a blowtorch on a cpu instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  :'(


----------



## cubin' (Sep 1, 2007)

QUOTE(DarkMatt @ Sep 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Sep 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I absolutely despise Worms...I'd be happy if there was never another one released.
> ...




Oh yeah it's soo awesome when you play with a group of mates. Beer + worms = good times.

I don't like all my games serious, I don't even really take gaming seriously in the first place  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I'm really enjoying this version of worms. Only problem I have is that the res is so low it's hard to aim at targets that are far away. But yeah apart from that it's the awesome.







 Cubin's stamp of approval


----------



## tjas (Sep 1, 2007)

9.0 Presentation
Vastly improved sequel that "resets" the game for players unfamiliar: fantastic tutorial to ease newbies in, and a structure that encourages singleplayer in a multiplayer focused design. 
8.5 Graphics
Beautiful blend of 2D and 3D with that familiar animated Worms charm. The DS screen makes things a little claustrophobic...we'd trade a more dyamic camera over 3D backgrounds anyday. 
8.5 Sound
Those charming worms retain their voices in the Nintendo DS game, and the new background tunes are pretty upbeat and memorable. 
8.5 Gameplay
It might be a little slowpaced for action freaks, but this DS Worms game retains all the fun of the PC design. Some older weapons got the axe, but that definitely isn't a game killer. 
9.0 Lasting Appeal
The multiplayer focus is extended with some awesome online functions. And if you want to play by yourself there's a TON to do. 
8.7
Great OVERALL
(out of 10 / not an average) 

But we already now that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's made by a dutch developer btw! Two tribes


----------



## shootme (Sep 1, 2007)

new cyclo DS firmware beta out, should fix the problem: http://www.cyclopsds.com/cgi-bin/cyclods/e...pl?page=support


----------



## Miroku (Sep 1, 2007)

anyone got this working on supercard SD (slot-2)?


----------



## pasc (Sep 1, 2007)

Anyone who needs someone for a quick Friendcodeexchange, look in my sig for my code and pm me your friendcode !


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 1, 2007)

QUOTE(shootme @ Sep 1 2007 said:


> new cyclo DS firmware beta out, should fix the problem: http://www.cyclopsds.com/cgi-bin/cyclods/e...pl?page=support



Yup, I can confirm that the firmware update fixed the problem, and the game is awesome -- everything IGN said it is. Love the opening tutorial. The first game gave you no direction, and even if you were a Worms vet, like myself, it was a bit of a pain, since playing on the DS is unique. But all the _little_ improvements are what make this one great -- not least of all online gameplay. Worms is all about pwnage, and now we can all get some (me more than others, of course  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ).

One question, though, about the online play. Since this is the EURO version, will there be any issues with finding folks if I'm in the U.S.?


----------



## Yota Moteuchi (Sep 1, 2007)

Hey everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've got a mac and i can't do the thing with dslazy etc, can i do something to play the game? I've got a DSxtreme card

thanks


----------



## primeboss (Sep 1, 2007)

if the cylcods evoltuion can get a firmware upgrade to fix the problem i am sure that the supercard Sd will be able to be fixed


----------



## EmeraldEx (Sep 2, 2007)

Awesome, Great game.

G6 Real runs it without a hitch.


----------



## berlinka (Sep 2, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Sep 1 2007 said:


> I absolutely despise Worms...I'd be happy if there was never another one released.
> 
> They're so stupid looking and the game is boring...



Sounds like my kind of guy. I said this about it earlier and I'll be happy to say it again, spreading the word if you like:

"...I hated the first one. Stupid of me to even try such a lame game. I really HATE the cartoonish schoolboy-drawing-like style with those disgusting grins on those worms faces! I really don't give rats ass about this license. It's crap and it stays crap, a miserable Lemmings clone. Okay let's move on..."

Let's rituallly burn every Worms game please


----------



## Chief_Second (Sep 2, 2007)

played it, quite impressed - not worthy of the number of posts on here but seems to have become forbidden fruit for those with flash cards that didn't work


----------



## cubin' (Sep 2, 2007)

QUOTE(berlinka @ Sep 2 2007 said:


> QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Sep 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I absolutely despise Worms...I'd be happy if there was never another one released.
> ...




hrmmz maybe I should start posting in game threads that I hate. Maybe it would make me feel like I'm better than everyone else. perhaps it would be a worthy venture, a perfect way to spend my free time.

You need to relax mate, there's plenty of things I find annoying in this world and I don't go around telling everyone about it


----------



## GeekShadow (Sep 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Yota Moteuchi @ Sep 1 2007 said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Try using ndstool command-line with kind of windows emulator (wine for mac)

That should be usefull : http://darwine.sourceforge.net/docs/user-doc.xml

(Don't try using DSLazy with wine it won't work)


----------



## berlinka (Sep 2, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Sep 2 2007 said:


> hrmmz maybe I should start posting in game threads that I hate. Maybe it would make me feel like I'm better than everyone else. perhaps it would be a worthy venture, a perfect way to spend my free time.
> 
> You need to relax mate, there's plenty of things I find annoying in this world and I don't go around telling everyone about itÂ



Oh mate, don't worry. I'm very relaxed in fact. It just gives me sooo much pleasure slagging off this game. Also, in case Shaun would worry, I do it with a very positive attitude. I just go and sit in a nice comfortable chair, with a nice cool beer, a big joint,  and a BIG HAPPY SMILE. And then I begin ranting like a maniac on here. Just tearing Worms to bits and pieces.

So for everybody who thinks otherwise, I'm a Very Very Very Happy person who always is very positive on this forum, but just THIS once I liked slagging off a game like NO OTHER. I won't do it often I promise. Please let me have this little (RELAXED, POSITIVE) pleasure.... Tommorow I'll be good again, aight?


----------



## Sinkhead (Sep 2, 2007)

I guess, but if you're slagging off a game you're bound to get people who disagree with you... It's nothing personal, it's just that everyone has different tastes. Including you, so go post away!

- Sam


----------



## berlinka (Sep 2, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Sep 2 2007 said:


> I guess, but if you're slagging off a game you're bound to get people who disagree with you... It's nothing personal, it's just that everyone has different tastes. Including you, so go post away!
> 
> - Sam



Aw well, I'm done anyway. It's just that I saw a post from someone else who hated the whole Worms thing and it triggered me...don't want to offend or annoy anyone by the way. It's just that this place is for getting "things" off you chest and...well, I did, didn't I?


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 2, 2007)

Worms is a Lemmings clone?


----------



## cubin' (Sep 2, 2007)

QUOTE(berlinka @ Sep 2 2007 said:


> QUOTE(cubin' @ Sep 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > hrmmz maybe I should start posting in game threads that I hate. Maybe it would make me feel like I'm better than everyone else. perhaps it would be a worthy venture, a perfect way to spend my free time.
> ...



My bad it seemed like you were trolling but I guess if it's not a common occurrence there's no problem.


----------



## recover (Sep 2, 2007)

I can't play it either, hope the R4 team will make a release soon.
Anyway, I was just playing Worms 1 for DS for the first time...
It plays fine, but it's a bit laggy and the computer take a long time to think.
Can this be because the game is loading data from the microsd card and it's slower than the usual cartridges?
And I got a 2gb transcend card made in taiwan (slower than japan, I know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
Will WOW2 lag on the R4 with my microsd card as well?


----------



## cubin' (Sep 2, 2007)

the first worms for DS sucked, maybe that's why it's lagging.

you can make the new game work by patching the arm7 file in the game. instructions on how to do this are in this thread somewhere.


----------



## Bentso (Sep 2, 2007)

Works great with SC Lite after arm7fix.

Patch gartridge access high. Disable DMA and faster play game.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 2, 2007)

QUOTE(BlueStar @ Sep 2 2007 said:


> Worms is a Lemmings clone?Â



Not even close. First of all, the Worms franchise has been around forever. But the two games play nothing alike -- you're talking about two completely different forms of gameplay.

Anyhoo, after tinkering with the online a bit, I'd have to say _Worms OW2_ has the very best online offering for a DS game yet. I love the leader boards, too. Showing how many times folks disconnect is especially appreciated -- shame is a powerful tool! But there's no lag, matches are a good length, and it's a lot of god damn fun.


----------



## kaktus.ds (Sep 2, 2007)

I just played two games online, beat both opponents and when the stats were about to get updated, the game disconnected me from WFC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Is there any port I need to open on my firewall, or was it just bad luck (twice)?*


Anyway, this is a REALLY GREAT game. Been waiting for a worthy successor to the first game for a long time... which, in case anyone of you haven't played it, sucked royal llama ass. (Or something equivalent.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Oh, and don't forget to answer my question. Thanks.


----------



## primeboss (Sep 2, 2007)

TO ALL SUPERCARD SD and MINI SD USERS!!!!!!!!!!!

The supercard team is aware of the problem and IS WORKING ON UPDATE to fix it. So we will just have to wait for update to come. I contacted the admins of the offical engliah forums and the chinease forums. Some of them have direct contact with the supercard team. I PMed them all and they all said the Supercard team has contacted them saying they are aware of the problem and are currently working on a update to ALL SUPERCARD PRODUCTS. So the other supercard slot 2s wont have to use the arm7 fix.

ATTENTION.

Supercard lite, Supercard Rumble series, and Supercard CF work using the arm7 fix. 

BUT Supercard Sd and mini sd DO NOT work at the Moment


----------



## Infoclast (Sep 3, 2007)

QUOTE(primeboss @ Sep 2 2007 said:


> ATTENTION.
> 
> Supercard lite... work using the arm7 fix.



This is wrong, why do people keep saying this? Applying the arm7 fix makes the game menus work, but it will crash when trying to load a game.


----------



## Hispanicguy (Sep 3, 2007)

Found this and just posting it here:

http://www.scdev.org/forum/index.php?topic=11420.0

Just tried it myself and it does load up but for some reason it freezes at the loading screen. Maybe it's because of the options? I dunno. If anyone else has the same problem lemme know.


----------



## Sodeju (Sep 3, 2007)

Same problem here


----------



## REMEDY (Sep 3, 2007)

Having the same problem with my M3, can't access save file data.


----------



## tricky1090 (Sep 3, 2007)

Got this working wih an R4 and the ARM7 fix, however, online doesn't work for me. It either freezes up when It's found an opponent and we're selecting the preferences, or sometimes it gets past this and loads the game but the opponent immediately surrenders. Has anyone else found this?


----------



## madri1 (Sep 4, 2007)

SC SD
last firmware out especially for this game (2.62 and 1.83.bin)

without arm7 trick, freeze at "loading save"
with arm7 trick, freeze when loading for a game (menus works)


----------



## Infoclast (Sep 4, 2007)

The supercard website says you need a 'high speed memory card' to run the game, but that sounds like BS to me since that's the first time I've heard of the problem in over 1360 games.


----------



## quidditys_shore (Sep 4, 2007)

QUOTE(madri1 @ Sep 4 2007 said:


> SC SD
> last firmware out especially for this game (2.62 and 1.83.bin)
> 
> without arm7 trick, freeze at "loading save"
> with arm7 trick, freeze when loading for a game (menus works)



I've got it working fine! not using the arm7 fix or turning anything off. when i first tuned it on it flickered a bit then when it was loading after registering it froze, but since then i've not had a problem!


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks to the new firmware or whatever the hell it was, i got it working too... but theres still quite the load between black screens, and quick play, and single play freeze on the loading screen =/ 
custom works fine though.


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 4, 2007)

One of the most annoying things is it having to load between each attempt at a puzzle level - you've already got the landscape loaded dammit!


----------



## rhyguy (Sep 4, 2007)

i'm using r4  online with my friends

but i've only tried friend codes, so mabye thats why


----------



## test84 (Sep 5, 2007)

hope the enviroment was destructable.
pissed off by that.


----------



## CannonBallZ (Sep 5, 2007)

hahaha, test84 maybe you want to pass the tutorial first huh ?


----------



## Sodeju (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok so I bought the San Disk Ultra II 1GB micro sd card, a faster card then the San Disk Micro SD 1GB card. But it still FREEZE at the loading screen wtf?! :s


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Sep 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Sodeju @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> Ok so I bought the San Disk Ultra II 1GB micro sd card, a faster card then the San Disk Micro SD 1GB card. But it still FREEZE at the loading screen wtf?! :s


Try using safe mode, it works a little bit better.


----------



## Armadillo (Sep 5, 2007)

I do something wrong?. Got a R4 here and kingston jap card. Done the Arm7 fix. Everything I've tried works , except quick play. Quick play randomly freezes , nothing else does , just quick play.         
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also came out at 28.55 instead of the 32mb , dslazy auto trims it or something?.


----------



## krustyinc (Sep 6, 2007)

Can someone explain the whole arm7 fix. I download everythingy but how do I "unpack" and repack it. Im really confused.


----------



## madri1 (Sep 6, 2007)

QUOTE(krustyinc @ Sep 6 2007 said:


> Can someone explain the whole arm7 fix. I download everythingy but how do I "unpack" and repack it. Im really confused.




here -> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=57788


----------



## Seeker108 (Sep 6, 2007)

This is my first time playing a worms game and i have to say that this is a really really good game. I love the single player in this game, currently more than the multiplayer atm. 

Any worms experts care to explain which is the most fun online worms experience? Deathmatch, forts, or race?


----------



## adamrgolf (Sep 7, 2007)

I've been playing worms games since '97 and I think I prefer the deathmatch mode in WOW2.


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 7, 2007)

QUOTE(irpacynot @ Sep 2 2007 said:


> QUOTE(BlueStar @ Sep 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Worms is a Lemmings clone?Â
> ...



I know this, you know this - It was a rhetorical question to the guy who was slating it and saying it was nothing but a rubbish lemmings clone


----------



## yee (Sep 8, 2007)

QUOTE(ausroller @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> 1. Unpack with dslazy http://l33t.spod.org/ratx/DS/dslazy/dslazy.zip
> 2. Replace existing arm7.bin with http://ds.loathsome.us/files/arm7.bin
> 3. Repack with dslazy
> 4. Enjoy your worms.



Thank you very much. It even works on the USA version


----------



## jmm0070 (Sep 8, 2007)

QUOTE(filozof @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(adamrgolf @ Aug 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(filozof @ Aug 29 2007 said:
> ...



YaY!!! i did the arm7 thingy but when the sav file was creating it crashed (this is in a ds-x 16Gb), so i tried this replacing and it worked!!! (note: i touched nothing until the sav was created, or else it probably would have crashed)


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Sep 11, 2007)

QUOTE(yee @ Sep 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ausroller @ Aug 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Unpack with dslazy http://l33t.spod.org/ratx/DS/dslazy/dslazy.zip
> ...


It probably works with every rom giving you some kind of save error.


----------



## GGC (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(ausroller @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> 1. Unpack with dslazy http://l33t.spod.org/ratx/DS/dslazy/dslazy.zip
> 2. Replace existing arm7.bin with http://ds.loathsome.us/files/arm7.bin
> 3. Repack with dslazy
> 4. Enjoy your worms.


Hey,
Newbie here!
I have a question: how do I repack the game after replacing the arm7.bin file??
I just hit "nds packer" after replacing the arm7.bin file in the unpacked game directory?
Thanks!

edit: I'm using the US version of the rom btw!


----------



## philco1 (Sep 16, 2007)

QUOTE(ausroller @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> 1. Unpack with dslazy http://l33t.spod.org/ratx/DS/dslazy/dslazy.zip
> 2. Replace existing arm7.bin with http://ds.loathsome.us/files/arm7.bin
> 3. Repack with dslazy
> 4. Enjoy your worms.



Some of these links do not work anymore


----------



## skorpien (Oct 5, 2007)

they worked great for me


----------

